# Faire de l'argent sur le dos de quelqu'un



## iKevin

Goedemorgen!

Ik ben deze uitdrukking tegengekomen in een tekst, maar kan maar niet op een goed Nederlands equivalent komen... 
Door deze handige site (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1162383), kwam ik wel op de Engelse equivalent "to make money off someone"
Deze is waarschijnlijk makkelijk te vertalen, maar wederom, het wil mij maar niet lukken om op een goede vertaling te komen...

Geld van iemand -blank- is mijn poging...

Kevin


----------



## Brownpaperbag

Het kan letterlijk vertaald woorden:

_over iemands rug geld verdienen 

_Brown


----------



## iKevin

Okay, heel erg bedankt! Ik wist niet dat als je het letterlijk zou vertalen, het ook iets in het Nederlands zou betekenen.

Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

Ik denk dat in België de uitdrukking is "geld verdienen *op* iemand anders rug" maar het zou goed kunnen dat dit onder invloed van het Frans is. Zou er iemand kunnen bevestigen of de versie met "op" ook goed is? (of niet goed is?)

Dank u wel.


----------



## Kayla321

Voor mij klinkt _op _een beetje vreemd.


----------



## Donderdag

Inderdaad, in België zegt men:

Geld verdienen *op* de rug van iemand

Voor mij klinkt *over* dan weer heel vreemd


----------



## iKevin

Donderdag said:


> Inderdaad, in België zegt men:
> 
> Geld verdienen *op* de rug van iemand
> 
> Voor mij klinkt *over* dan weer heel vreemd



Hier in Limburg schijnt men ook ''op'' te zeggen en klinkt ''over'' ook vreemd in de oren.

Nogmaals bedankt =]


----------

